# Prayers for my baby girl



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles was not well on Sunday, she threw up and was all fluffed up and quiet.
She wasn't herself on Monday or yesterday either. I took her to the vet this morning and they took blood to do a full test on her blood count and organs. Doc said her blood is very watery and she bruises too easy. This could be bone marrow and/or liver. I have to wait for the results until later today.

She now has bloody nostrils. I have called the vet and the nurse is going to call back as Doc may want her admitted.

 I'm so scared and sad, I hope she will be ok - she's only little and 5 months old.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

Sending love to you


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh praying for Skiddles! and you. hang in there, pal







let us know how it goes :flowers:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh no, I do hope Skiddles is ok, we're all here 100% for you, Skiddles and your support :flowers::flowers:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hope she is ok and i hope they find the cause


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Sending all our prayers and love!!


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Munchkin and Mashmallow send all their love and cuddles. I hope she gets better soon! We're thinking of you.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

My flock and I are sending you big hugs as you go through this. 
I hope the vets figure out what's wrong and Skiddles is back in good health soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

My feathered friends and I are keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you all. Your words and thoughts mean so much.
Well, she is now at the vet being monitored. Just waiting on the results in the next couple of hours. It was definitely a blood nose and he thought it was odd as she hasn't had any trauma like crashing into a window or anything.
She looked so sad when i left her.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Keep us updated please


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Tarra said:


> Keep us updated please


As soon as I get results I will let you know. Thank you again.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! I hope they find out what's wrong with baby Skiddles


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Poor little baby...she (and you) will be in my thoughts.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope Skiddles gets well!
Hank and I will keep you guys in our prayers


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Am only just seeing this now, poor girl!









I hope she feels better soon, keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

You're both in my prayers! I hope the vet finds the cause and solution of the problem!


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

Poor thing I hope she gets better soon


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

You both are in my thoughts too.


----------



## bmcgowen135 (Oct 10, 2012)

Good luck Skiddles and Mezza! Sunny and i send our luck and prayers!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I had to take her to the vet for admission yesterday, poor baby was shaking and scared. She could hear a big bird in the back room. I was so worried about her last night and she has to stay in tonight as well . 
The vet called with her results and she has a lung and sinus fungal infection. He said it was good that she was there as they were able to start treating her straight away.
I am just waiting a call back from the vet now to see how she went through the night. 
Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

hope she keeps doing well! just as well you got onto it quick


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hope Skiddles continues to do well do keep us informed we are all praying for you and Skiddles.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm waiting for a really good update on Skiddles, hope all is going well with your little bird.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Mezza I am so sorry that you have to go through such a horrid and worrying time... I will keep you both in my thoughts and wish you the best of luck. I will be watching this thread hoping that you get updates and good news soon.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

Poor baby girl  I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. I hope she gets better soon. Oscar and I send good vibes your way.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Good thing you got her there when you did. They sound like they're doing everything they can for poor Skiddles. Please do tell when you get the call


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hopefully we can pick her up today (fingers crossed).
Poor little girl has had a rough start to life. She's 5 months old, has been to the Avian Vet 8 times - each time she has either had an injection or needle for a blood test. But if it wasn't for the love we have for her, and the joy she gives us, she wouldn't be alive today (did that make sense). Will do anything for my little Skiddle Bum. 

Thanks for the love, prayers, good vibes and thoughts - will keep you posted throughout the day.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Thank you Mezza for being such an amazing, caring owner for Skiddles. She is SO lucky to have you. Hugs and prayers coming from Minnesota to you both.


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear Skiddles is doing better, sending well wishes from Frisbee and I <3<3


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

So happy to hear that Skiddles may be coming home to you, lots of love from my Birdie.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to you and Skiddles!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I haven't been on for a few days so I was sorry to hear of your baby's ill health. Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Hugs and good vibes from me, Smokey, Echo and even Bob the cranky geriatric budgie.

Hope Skiddles gets home to you in good health soon :flowers:


----------

